# Ford Awarded $10 Million Grant to Test Plug-in Hybrids



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The funding being announced Tuesday will help the automaker continue to work on its demonstration fleet of 20 plug-in hybrid vehicles.

More...


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

That's great. The government is paying Ford to drag it's feet.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Weird Harold said:


> That's great. The government is paying Ford to drag it's feet.


Agree completely


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

News Bot said:


> The funding being announced Tuesday will help the automaker continue to work on its demonstration fleet of 20 plug-in hybrid vehicles.
> 
> More...


$10 Million to (help) test 20 cars...

By my calculations, we could produce 500 road ready fully-electric cars.

The federal government has been pissing me off way too much lately.


----------



## ice (Sep 8, 2008)

yay! that was a good one for Ford!  Way to go Ford!


----------

